# Visconde de Mauá, Vila de Maringá, Maromba-RJ



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

Guias turisticos costumam chamar de Visconde de Mauá toda a região ao norte do Parque Nacional do Itatiaia, entre os municipios fluminenses de Itatiaia e Resende e do municipio de Bocaína de Minas, mas na prática só a vila no municipio de Resende que é Visconde de Mauá.

Aqui estão fotos e um longo vídeo feito na região no entorno das estradas RJ-163 e e RJ-151. Quando esse corredor foi asfaltado lá por volta de 2012 ele foi anunciado como uma estrada parque, com mirantes e espaço para passagem de animais, mas já é possível ver buracos.















Beira da Rodovia RJ-163, com parte da pista já caiu.



















Pequena cachoeira bem na beira da Rodovia RJ-163, que liga a Dutra a vila de Visconde de Mauá. 

Se as fotos não aparecerem, me avisem,OK?


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

^^

Lindo lugar, quero mais registros...


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Um dos Locais mais lindos do RJ

Mais fotos!


----------



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

Visconde de Mauá uma bela vila de Resende, que fica bem no alto da serra. Dá para curtir o fog dependendo do dia. Existem várias e várias cachoeiras pela região, não chequei a maoiria. Haviam várias lojinhas bem simpáticas para turistas.





































A Rodovia RJ-153, que liga a vila de Visconde de Mauá(Na verdade a rodovia começa na BR-040) até perto da Cachoeira do Escorrega, segue paralela ao Rio Preto. Do outro lado do rio já é Minas Gerais.



















A Vila de Maromba, já no municipio de Itatiaia, fica bem na beira da Rodovia RJ-151. Tem várias lojas, mas neste aspecto Visconde de Mauá é mais sofisticada.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

^^

Aconchegante a vila, muito semelhante dos lugarejos das montanhas de Minas. Linda!


----------



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

jguima said:


> ^^
> 
> Aconchegante a vila, muito semelhante dos lugarejos das montanhas de Minas. Linda!


Olha, pelas minhas andanças pela Serra da Mantiqueira nos três estados a região de Visconde de Mauá é única. Para falar a verdade, o que eu sinto na Serra da Mantiqueira são dois extremos no turismo brasileiro: Campos do Jordão é um cidade com boa infraestrutura, mas cara e com atrações as vezes meio artificiais. ;-)

Mas Visconde de Mauá é um lugar único, mesmo sendo bem raiz. ;-)


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Lugar bucólico e atraente para fugir da correria das grandes cidades. Adoro estes lugares.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oi, andken!

Seus vídeos são tão detalhistas, fico admirada! O anterior, com o caminho de São Paulo até Visconde de Mauá foi épico!

Eu só conheço Penedo, uma graça, mas sempre ouço falar bem de Mauá. Pra quem curte natureza, é prato cheio...

Quero mais fotos tb! 

Bjks


----------



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

Déa_ said:


> Oi, andken!
> Seus vídeos são tão detalhistas, fico admirada! O anterior, com o caminho de São Paulo até Visconde de Mauá foi épico!


Valeu, Déa! Fico até vermelho assim. ;-)



> Eu só conheço Penedo, uma graça, mas sempre ouço falar bem de Mauá. Pra quem curte natureza, é prato cheio...


Olha, aliás, eu fiquei meio p* ao pesquisar para as fotos e filmagens porque eu percebi um monte de lugar legal por aqueles lados que eu não visitei. Vale sim uma visita.




> Quero mais fotos tb!


Seu desejo é uma ordem.


----------



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

Este espaço aqui é da Cachoeira Véu de Noiva. Sim, é um nome superoriginal, tanto que tem uma cachoeira com esse mesmo nome no Parque Nacional de Itatiaia do lado.























































Aqui é a Cachoeira do Escorrega, que aparece na TV e coisa tal.


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Cachoeira do escorrega. O porque desse nome :laugh:


----------

